# Adding corals



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm getting severe saltwater fever. I want to add every coral I see to my tank! Is there a general rule of thumb for how quickly you can add corals? My tank is fully cycled and parameters are good. (Picture attached) it's a 70 gallon tank and nothing has changed since my last additions in a 3 week span I added about 5 small pieces the biggest being a pulsing Xenia the size of my fist. Thanks in advance for the advise.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

not to hijack thread but what is that app???


----------



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

It's called aquarimate. It's not cheap I think I got it on sale for 10 bucks. It's very good for tracking.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks!! going to check it out


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Coolguy1181 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm getting severe saltwater fever. I want to add every coral I see to my tank! Is there a general rule of thumb for how quickly you can add corals? My tank is fully cycled and parameters are good. (Picture attached) it's a 70 gallon tank and nothing has changed since my last additions in a 3 week span I added about 5 small pieces the biggest being a pulsing Xenia the size of my fist. Thanks in advance for the advise.


The biggest concern about adding too many coral too quick is running out of space.... 
You need to leave space for coral to grow. Some corals are more aggressive to each other than others, colonies will go to war over turf.

Pulsing xenia is pretty invasive I would make sure it is isolated on it's own rock or you'll end up with this:










You needn't really be concerned with affecting the bioload of adding too many too quick just a real estate issue really.



qualityhitz said:


> not to hijack thread but what is that app???


To further hijack the thread I will make a shameless plug for local GTAA member "Aquaticlog" who developed IMO the best Cloud based + APP Aquarium tracking tool out there. The basic is free and the Pro is $20/year and worth every penny. I must admit that I just started using Apex Fusion to track my parameters too. 
Check out Aquaticlog by clicking the banner at the bottom of my post under the signature.


----------



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the reply. I have plenty of real estate for now. I was just concerned about bio load. I've been researching all corals and placing them accordingly.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

the other thing to think about is experience and cost. I am guilty of this myself. I have limited SW experience and running a nano tank for my first one. I have probably well over $1,000 in corals in this tiny tank. if or maybe when it crashes I will potentially lose it all. 

I have added slowly but not really slow enough. I have lost a few pieces but not that many. But many due to lighting and placement and in experience. 

So if you can accept the fact that you may lose everything you have put in there then go ahead. But patience is the main rule to this hobby.

something that I lack and the reason I'm in this hobby is to gain the patience I lack.


----------



## Coolguy1181 (Aug 24, 2015)

I am also very guilty of that. Patience is the hardest part. For the most part I'm only adding cheap corals while I get some experience. The most expensive thing I have is my clam and that's something I really wanted so I took the risk. Everything is healthy and stable so far. My main advice comes from a friend who has had his tank for close to 8 years so I get a lot of knowledge from him.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, I hate to break it to you but lack of patience and this hobby don't mix all that well. Leads to dead coral, fish and a unhappy hobbyist. 

It's tough but if you want success and a flourishing tank listen to most people when they say wait for something. 

Do your research before adding coral and please don't get an anemone just yet LOL. That's my 2 cents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

they also say wait til a tank is a year old before adding a clam. so....I still haven't got one


----------

